# ARGB header not working? Or what's going on?



## Fleetwire (May 24, 2020)

So my case (be quiet! Pure Base 500DX) has a 5V ARGB connector for the case RGB, and my cooler (Thermaltake UX200) has a 2-pin 5V ARGB connector for the fan RGB. I connected the cooler successfully, the RGB works, however when I connect my case's ARGB connector to one of the two 5v headers on the motherboard (Z390 Aorus Pro), the cooler RGB defaults to the rainbow pattern and looks washed out. When I plug out the case RGB connector, the cooler RGB works again and can be synchronized in RGB fusion.

Both headers have the voltage switches above them set to 5V. Anyone know what's going on? Why am I not able to use both headers?

I should also mention that the case RGB does not light up no matter what.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 25, 2020)

Wow. Just looking at the manual for the case, it sure isn't very helpful. I found one reference to ARGB on the entire BeQuiet! support site but it says it is for the Dark Base (Pro) 900 case. But it might apply to you too.

The user said, _I have purchased a Dark Base (Pro) 900. Now I have connected everything as described in the manual, but neither the fans, the LEDs nor the QI charger work. _

And the answer was, _Unfortunately, this problem mainly arises from an oversight in the manual.
The PCB (fan controller) also needs to be supplied with power. To do this connect the circuit board to the PSU with one of the unused S-ATA connectors. _

Again, because the manual is so lacking, I don't know if there is any place to plug in a spare SATA power connector, but if so that may be it. 

Is the case new and still under warranty? If nothing you do work trying to get just the case RGB lights to work, I would return the case.


----------



## Caring1 (May 25, 2020)

What he said ^^^^
Some controllers have a USB power supply to them, others use Sata.


----------



## Fleetwire (May 25, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Wow. Just looking at the manual for the case, it sure isn't very helpful. I found one reference to ARGB on the entire BeQuiet! support site but it says it is for the Dark Base (Pro) 900 case. But it might apply to you too.
> 
> The user said, _I have purchased a Dark Base (Pro) 900. Now I have connected everything as described in the manual, but neither the fans, the LEDs nor the QI charger work. _
> 
> ...


The case DID come with a SATA cable which I did not know what the hell to do with it, do I need to connect that to one of my PSU's spare SATA connectors?



Bill_Bright said:


> _The PCB (fan controller) also needs to be supplied with power. To do this connect the circuit board to the PSU with one of the unused S-ATA connectors. _
> 
> Again, because the manual is so lacking, I don't know if there is any place to plug in a spare SATA power connector, but if so that may be it.


Holy shit, it worked. The case had a SATA connector that me, a first time builder, did not know what do to with, and the manual did not mention it at all. I plugged it in to my PSU and now the LEDs magically work, the CPU cooler RGB too. Thank you so much!


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 25, 2020)

Glad that worked and thanks for coming back to post your followup!


----------



## Arisboch (May 25, 2020)

i'll toss in my thanks also , never had RGB on the case and was also baffled by how to get the front to light up .i was wondering what that sata power was for.
the manual really tells you nothing in that regard.


----------



## Fleetwire (May 25, 2020)

Arisboch said:


> i'll toss in my thanks also , never had RGB on the case and was also baffled by how to get the front to light up .i was wondering what that sata power was for.
> the manual really tells you nothing in that regard.


Glad this thread was able to help someone else. I was completely stumped as to why a SATA connector was attached to my front panel. Manual only shows how to connect the 3-pin RGB cable.


----------



## Reviever (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello,

I got a follow up question to this topic.

If anyone could help, i would be thankful.

I got a MB, which doesn't supply ARGB Headers, so i wanted to ask if it is possible to buy a Cooler Master Controller(which lets you connect a 3 Pin ARGB Connector and also has a SATA Cable for the PSU. 

Would i still have to connect the SATA Connector provided by the case if i already plug the SATA of the controller in the psu?

Would that be enough to make it run and could i use the front panel RGB Button to switch programs? I only wanna use the front button, don't have any program on pc to do it.

There is also a mikro usb connection possible to this controller for the mb. But I don't really need the connection i figured if i just wanna use the front button?

Anyone got a idea here? Would help a lot.

Thanks!


----------

